# A New World State of Mind



## SifuPhil (Aug 10, 2013)

*A New World State of Mind*
(with apologies to Billy Joel)




Some folks think they don't have to pay,
Take a holiday for the common good.
Whether they're in Miami Beach or your local 'hood.
And I'm buyin' into their happy little BS line -
I'm in a New World state of mind.


I've seen all of the so-called stars, self-inflicted scars, and they're so obscene.
Get high on fertilizer, won't have to shell out the green.
I know what I'm needin', and I don't want to waste more time.
I'm in a New World state of mind.



(Chorus)
It is so easy livin' day by day
Out of touch with the actual news.
But now I need a little give and take
The New World Plan, the Homeland News.



It comes down to a fantasy, and its fine with me cause I've let it slide.
I don't care if the fast-food clerks are all rude and snide.
I don't have any reason.
I sit on my behind.
I'm in a New World state of mind.



(Chorus)




It comes down to “reality”, what they tell to me, 'cause I stay inside.
I don't care if it's China's debt or just genocide.
I don't have any reason.
I sit on my behind.
I'm in a New World state of mind.



I'm just buying their BS and I'm sure that I'll be fine.
'Cause I'm in ... I'm in a ... I'm in a New World state of mind.


----------



## Elsie (Jun 28, 2017)

Living in a 'new world' mind set separated from awareness of the world outside it?


----------

